# Year End Bonus!!!



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Guess who's getting some new lighting equipment!?   Yay me!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Guess who's getting some new lighting equipment!?   Yay me!



Prophoto ? Broncolor?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

Or Cowboy studio


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I want a set of PW's and a couple off brand lights (YN or Vivitars).  Maybe a couple of softboxes.  I'm a newbie who wants to learn without breaking the bank.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool! What ya gonna get?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> I want a set of PW's and a couple off brand lights (YN or Vivitars).  Maybe a couple of softboxes.  I'm a newbie who wants to learn without breaking the bank.



i was just pulling your leg


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice! 

Our company bonus doesn't hit till Feb


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

gsgary said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I want a set of PW's and a couple off brand lights (YN or Vivitars).  Maybe a couple of softboxes.  I'm a newbie who wants to learn without breaking the bank.
> ...



Thought so.  

I haven't heard good things about Cowboy studios but damn, those PW's are expensive!!  :x


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 13, 2011)

My company handed out our bonuses last week - $100 that was spent on laundry detergent, fabric softener, new toothbrushes, toothpaste, razor cartridges, etc....I envy you. lol


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 13, 2011)

Im a Govt employee so I ask you....what is this Bonus thing you speak about?

Enlighten me.....lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Downside you ask?  How about not being home to see your kids grow up?  :thumbdown:  :thumbdown:

Sucks to be me (but I'll be well lit).  Maybe I should blow it on a trip to Disney World instead....


----------



## SCraig (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking along the same lines for some reason.  Paul C. Buff (the maker of Alien Bees) is about 3 miles from home and they've got a lot of neat stuff


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Mike pointed me to Paul C. Buff and I was looking at those too.  Seems they make pretty good stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you considered the Adorama Flashpoint 320M monolights??? Very low-cost for monolights that HAVE user-replaceable flashtubes and modeling lamps. I honestly believe that having modeling lamps helps beginners learn better, and faster, as well as to SHOOT better...they can literally "see" where the shadows fall on the face, lips, and neck areas...they can literally "see" the catchlights in the eyes, and know, before firing off a shot, if the main light is too high, or too far off to one side...

All this talk about Pocket Wizards...I spent 15+ years with nothing but optical slaves and a top-quality Paramount sync cord. When you have a modeling light in your main light, you can spin the fill light backwards, and then loosen the clamp on the main light and waggle it back and forth, and then up and down, and AIM it properly, getting a constant stream of real-time visual feedback as to what the light is doing...how centered in the beam is the subject? Is the light from the mainlight creating a shadow that drops down onto the upper lip? And so on and so on...

I honestly think you should consider a simple two-monolight, two umbrella or two-softbox setup from Adorama. Or Calumet's low-cost Genesis 200 kit. You do not need any transmitters or receivers: use the supplied PC connector cord, and put the second light on optical slave ON. Done! I've held this view for many years. The Strobist movement is a huge thing,and it has many defenders. Speedlights are quite capable. But if a guy wants to LEARN LIGHTING, it makes sense to use the tools that will allow him to actually SEE what he is doing as the lights are moved through their heights, and their arc, and their distances....that simply cannot be done with a speedlight.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 14, 2011)

You can buy my speedotrons so I can buy the profotos gsgary speaks of


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Have you considered the Adorama Flashpoint 320M monolights??? Very low-cost for monolights that HAVE user-replaceable flashtubes and modeling lamps. I honestly believe that having modeling lamps helps beginners learn better, and faster, as well as to SHOOT better...they can literally "see" where the shadows fall on the face, lips, and neck areas...they can literally "see" the catchlights in the eyes, and know, before firing off a shot, if the main light is too high, or too far off to one side...
> 
> All this talk about Pocket Wizards...I spent 15+ years with nothing but optical slaves and a top-quality Paramount sync cord. When you have a modeling light in your main light, you can spin the fill light backwards, and then loosen the clamp on the main light and waggle it back and forth, and then up and down, and AIM it properly, getting a constant stream of real-time visual feedback as to what the light is doing...how centered in the beam is the subject? Is the light from the mainlight creating a shadow that drops down onto the upper lip? And so on and so on...
> 
> I honestly think you should consider a simple two-monolight, two umbrella or two-softbox setup from Adorama. Or Calumet's low-cost Genesis 200 kit. You do not need any transmitters or receivers: use the supplied PC connector cord, and put the second light on optical slave ON. Done! I've held this view for many years. The Strobist movement is a huge thing,and it has many defenders. Speedlights are quite capable. But if a guy wants to LEARN LIGHTING, it makes sense to use the tools that will allow him to actually SEE what he is doing as the lights are moved through their heights, and their arc, and their distances....that simply cannot be done with a speedlight.



Sending you PM.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Have you considered the Adorama Flashpoint 320M monolights??? Very low-cost for monolights that HAVE user-replaceable flashtubes and modeling lamps. I honestly believe that having modeling lamps helps beginners learn better, and faster, as well as to SHOOT better...they can literally "see" where the shadows fall on the face, lips, and neck areas...they can literally "see" the catchlights in the eyes, and know, before firing off a shot, if the main light is too high, or too far off to one side...
> 
> All this talk about Pocket Wizards...I spent 15+ years with nothing but optical slaves and a top-quality Paramount sync cord. When you have a modeling light in your main light, you can spin the fill light backwards, and then loosen the clamp on the main light and waggle it back and forth, and then up and down, and AIM it properly, getting a constant stream of real-time visual feedback as to what the light is doing...how centered in the beam is the subject? Is the light from the mainlight creating a shadow that drops down onto the upper lip? And so on and so on...
> 
> I honestly think you should consider a simple two-monolight, two umbrella or two-softbox setup from Adorama. Or Calumet's low-cost Genesis 200 kit. You do not need any transmitters or receivers: use the supplied PC connector cord, and put the second light on optical slave ON. Done! I've held this view for many years. The Strobist movement is a huge thing,and it has many defenders. Speedlights are quite capable. But if a guy wants to LEARN LIGHTING, it makes sense to use the tools that will allow him to actually SEE what he is doing as the lights are moved through their heights, and their arc, and their distances....that simply cannot be done with a speedlight.



Big Mike suggested the Paul C. Buff transmitter/receivers as a cheaper alternative.  I may try these out:  Paul C. Buff - CyberSync


----------



## gsgary (Dec 14, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> You can buy my speedotrons so I can buy the profotos gsgary speaks of



I only have Bowen


----------

